
Robotic painter flawlessly replicates full color painting using a brush - chrischen
https://www.instapainting.com/blog/research/2015/09/10/robotic-painter-color/
======
chrischen
This thread seems to be killed. See here instead
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10206169](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10206169)

